# Latest Find



## wrmiller (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't believe I've ever posted here before, but thought that I'd share a new tool I just received. I'll spend some time cleaning things up, but everything works, there are no 'initials' anywhere and all appears to be in very good shape.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice find Bill!

I really need to get out and scour the sales more.... would find all kinds of goodies.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 7, 2015)

the good ol' last word!! 
great find!
mike)


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been wanting a starrett last word, but had never seen one packaged like this. So I got this one. It's not like I needed it or anything...  :whistle:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 7, 2015)

they say,
 all we really need to machine stuff is a hacksaw and a file....
but look at what that has lead to, a diversity of tools and tooling that's way cooler than a saw and file:thinking:.

if i can make money with a tool or machine i buy, i try not to hesitate and snatch it up.
i might not be the best voice of reason though, 
i'm a tool hoarder:nuts:


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 8, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I've been wanting a starrett last word, but had never seen one packaged like this. So I got this one. It's not like I needed it or anything...  :whistle:




Since when does _need_ have anything to do with buying a tool?


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 8, 2015)

I agree 100% with Jim ^


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 8, 2015)

Well if you don't really need it you can box it up and send it to me to keep for you.  I promise to love on it just like you would...

Bob


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 8, 2015)

Not to throw any dirt on your fire, but.....

When I entered the Business, the Last Word was just that. You either had a Last Word, or a mechanical lever and pivot that you had to read with a magnifying glass.  The Starrett product was all there was.  As time passed, it got superseded, Mitotoyu and then Federal and the like came along with better and better products. My 30 year old Mitu can swivel the point sideways and read both ways without moving a lever. There are now versions that read on the end rather than the side.  

Yes, a Last Word is good, just no longer the best. Digital just doesn't seem the same, no needle swing.


----------



## Walsheng (Feb 8, 2015)

I apprenticed with two older toolmakers, one an old Yankee and the other an Englishman. They really didn't like each other very much and would not agree on how things should be done.  The Englishman had a top of the line Interapid indicator and the Yankee had a Last Word.  They both did amazing work with what they had.  You could not tell from the work they put out who had the best equipment.
I must admit though, the old Yankee could have produced a nuclear powered pocket watch using a rusty nail and some worn bed springs.

John

By the way, I have both an Interapid and a last word and still use them both.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 8, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> Not to throw any dirt on your fire, but.....
> 
> When I entered the Business, the Last Word was just that. You either had a Last Word, or a mechanical lever and pivot that you had to read with a magnifying glass.  The Starrett product was all there was.  As time passed, it got superseded, Mitotoyu and then Federal and the like came along with better and better products. My 30 year old Mitu can swivel the point sideways and read both ways without moving a lever. There are now versions that read on the end rather than the side.
> 
> Yes, a Last Word is good, just no longer the best. Digital just doesn't seem the same, no needle swing.



Thanks, but I didn't buy it because I thought it was/is the best. I don't understand the reason for your post?


----------

